# Chicken flies the coop



## laurence (25 Jul 2007)

Rasmussen is out of the Tour! 

L


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jul 2007)

Can anyone speak French?

http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme/breves2007/20070725_230356Dev.html


----------



## laurence (25 Jul 2007)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2007/tour07/news/?id=/news/2007/jul07/jul26news

L


----------



## Steve Austin (25 Jul 2007)

no need for the french 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2007/tour07/news/?id=/news/2007/jul07/jul26news

so we ahve contador to win!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (25 Jul 2007)

http://66.249.91.104/translate_c?hl...30356Dev.html&prev=/search?q=l%27equipe&hl=en


----------



## Tetedelacourse (25 Jul 2007)

You could not script it.


----------



## Hugo15 (25 Jul 2007)

There is going to be no one left at this rate!


----------



## gbyers (25 Jul 2007)

So, the second worst kept secret is blown, followed by the number one worst kept secret.

Is that it? Apart from Astana and the "trust me" b*stard are there any more.


----------



## Steve Austin (25 Jul 2007)

Just heard on five live that Rabobank sacked Rasmussen due to him telling them he was in mexico when apparently he was in italy. 
If thats true, then its good news, and it shows at least one team is determined to back the authorities and stand by the 'no drugs' policy.
Not sure why they didn't sack him first off, even though he hadn't been caught with anything in his system


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jul 2007)

According to BBC News, there are unconfirmed reports that Rabobank have pulled out.


----------



## Chuffy (25 Jul 2007)

What do Rabo know, or suspect, that hasn't come out yet? You can't help but wonder.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (25 Jul 2007)

There's one good thing: At least it proves there is a god, and he's a cycling fan and doesn't like dopers.

But seriously, shouldn't we wait for due process to be done and at least the B sample of his story to be be opened ?

Perhaps not.


----------



## chris42 (25 Jul 2007)

good riddence!


----------



## laurence (25 Jul 2007)

Chuffy said:


> What do Rabo know, or suspect, that hasn't come out yet? You can't help but wonder.



if his story was that he didn't get the test notice as he was in Mexico and, therefore, with bad postal systems and thousands of miles away, but was in Italy - substantially closer (dunno about the post though), then it's not good. as he's meant to keep the UCI, DCU and, most importantly, his team know where he is, then he's been telling porkies. it puts the team in a bad position and jeopardises the other riders... plus if the UCI and/or DCU find out where he was, then there will be a large smelly stuff/air circulation device interface.

i'm surprises the ASO didn't arrange for an accident with a motorbike today, that would have made it a lot easier.

L


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2007)

As soon as someone is put up as a contender, or yellow jersey or pulls off an epic stage win, then guess what comes out....absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## Chuffy (25 Jul 2007)

laurence said:


> if his story was that he didn't get the test notice as he was in Mexico and, therefore, with bad postal systems and thousands of miles away, but was in Italy - substantially closer (dunno about the post though), then it's not good. as he's meant to keep the UCI, DCU and, most importantly, his team know where he is, then he's been telling porkies. it puts the team in a bad position and jeopardises the other riders... plus if the UCI and/or DCU find out where he was, then there will be a large smelly stuff/air circulation device interface.
> 
> i'm surprises the ASO didn't arrange for an accident with a motorbike today, that would have made it a lot easier.
> 
> L



But, with all that, he was in yellow and about to hand them the TdF on a plate. They _could_ have busked it, after all he's not turned in a positive result has he? It would have been hard for them but they could have done it. It's either to their credit for being scrupulous, or they know/suspect more than is being said.


----------



## laurence (25 Jul 2007)

true, chuffster... but maybe he didn't tell them, they found out via other sources... and if they found out...

there's so much scrutiny on the Tour and Rasmussen they probably thought it wasn't worth the risk.

amazed they didn't arrange for an accident.

L


----------



## andy_wrx (25 Jul 2007)

laurence said:


> amazed they didn't arrange for an accident.




Did you see on the ITV4 footage tonight, behind Rasmussen, Contador, etc fighting for the lead, a motorbike cop shoulder-charged an over-enthusiastic fan into the side of a parked car ?


----------



## monnet (25 Jul 2007)

So he wasn't where he said he'd be. We all know the story and it boiled down to him knowing the rules and playing to them to the letter rather than the spirit. So, technically he hasn't done anything wrong, certainly nothing that can proved. 

Which leads me, like Chuffy, to suspect that Rabobank must know more. My initial theory would be that a positive/ suspect test has been given and a deal has been cut with ASO so that it might look bad but not half as bad as a repeat of the Landis affair.


----------



## Jack (25 Jul 2007)

monnet said:


> So he wasn't where he said he'd be. We all know the story and it boiled down to him knowing the rules and playing to them to the letter rather than the spirit. So, technically he hasn't done anything wrong, certainly nothing that can proved.
> 
> Which leads me, like Chuffy, to suspect that Rabobank must know more. My initial theory would be that a positive/ suspect test has been given and a deal has been cut with ASO so that it might look bad but not half as bad as a repeat of the Landis affair.



Agreed with this basically. What an awful 24 hours for the Tour.


----------



## habibi (25 Jul 2007)

high farce. this year's tour has been quality entertainment, it must be said


----------



## gbyers (25 Jul 2007)

He claimed an administrative error.

An administrative error does not place you in Italy when you said you were Mexico.

I don't think Robobank know more. I think they merely concluded that there was no innocent explanation for a flagrant disregard for the rules.

Reports are still saying the sacked their rider, not that they have withdrawn.

I hope they stay.


----------



## TimO (25 Jul 2007)

gbyers said:


> ...I hope they stay.


If they don't, cyclists are going to be a rare sight on the TdF. 

How many riders are left now? By this stage a fair few have normally dropped out anyway, and plus the various teams that have now left en-masse, there can't be that many riders left.

I thought last years Tour got a bit bizarre with the number of people who pulled out before and during the tour, but this years has to take the biscuit now.


----------



## andy_wrx (25 Jul 2007)

Nope, they should go.

Vino : Astana go
Moreni : Cofidis go
Rasmussen : Rabo go

If the team are involved, they should go.
If the team aren't involved, they didn't keep a tight enough control of their riders.

It's tough on the other clean riders in the team, but if they know this is what'll happen if they have a bent team-mate, they'll get them stopped.


----------



## laurence (25 Jul 2007)

Allez paul!!!!!!


----------



## gbyers (25 Jul 2007)

andy_wrx said:


> Nope, they should go.
> 
> Vino : Astana go
> Moreni : Cofidis go
> ...



Vino - Institutional abuse
Moreni - drug taking on tour
Rasmussen - Infringements of rules before tour
Sinkewitz- abuse prior to tour

Last allowed T Mobile to stay and rasmussen's infringement was pre tour.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jul 2007)

Can I join in to? i've got a few days off work and I am a fair audax rider. Do i have a chance?


----------



## Keith Oates (25 Jul 2007)

This TdF will certainly be remembered but not necassarily for all the right reasons. It will however show that anybody who breaks the rules is now not going to get away with it and the teams, in this case Rabobank, are certainly showing they want to get clean racing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andy_wrx (26 Jul 2007)

gbyers said:


> Vino - Institutional abuse
> Moreni - drug taking on tour
> Rasmussen - Infringements of rules before tour
> Sinkewitz- abuse prior to tour
> ...




Sorry, forgot Sinkewitz

Astana, go; Cofidis, go; Rabo, go; T-mobile, go

Allez Agritubel !!!


----------



## Keith Oates (26 Jul 2007)

Can Unibet take one of the places!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2007)

No, that goes against French law of not allowing gambling, that well-known heinious criminal activity, to be advertised on TV!


----------



## yello (26 Jul 2007)

> I don't think Rabobank know more. I think they merely concluded that there was no innocent explanation for a flagrant disregard for the rules.



Agreed. 

Remember folks, Rasmussen has not turned in a positive test result. There is no suggestion that he doped. He seemingly lied to his team (why? why would he do that??). And, in the current climate, that left Rabobank with no alternative.

I don't agree that the team should withdraw as there is no suggestion the team acted wrongly. Rasmussen is a professional athlete with obligations to his team. It is not for them to control his movements but they need to know where he is at any given time. Rasmussen didn't do that so he's been punished by the team. Sadly for him, the punishment is severe.


----------



## gavintc (26 Jul 2007)

So does Contador start today in yellow or will there be no yellow today?


----------



## chris42 (26 Jul 2007)

Yes he will wear yellow


----------



## Tetedelacourse (26 Jul 2007)

I agree with Yello. I don't think there's anything more to this. Rasmussen willfully and knowingly misled his team management, in direct opposition to the rules. That's enough to get the spanish archer. I also agree with above that they'd have learned this from some external source and therefore could not "keep it in the family".

I for one am glad. There would always have been a question mark over a Rasmussen victory and now is the time to remove that possibility - we don't want to end up with another Landis situation. It's sad for the sport but the more that are found out or sacked for doping related offences just now the better. Let's face it it can't get much bigger than Vino and the Maillot Jaune in the space of 2 days can it? So get the rest of the cheating feckers out.

Moreni couldn't have picked a better day to test positive, sandwiched in between those two.

Of course, there will be doubt over whoever wins the tour now but in the absence of any allegations or evidence I'll support the win.


----------



## Blonde (26 Jul 2007)

He should not have been allowed to start if his team were not happy about his UCI warnings etc. I guess they didn't know he has lied to them as well but it is annoying, having followed the man thus far. As you say though, perhaps it's better that he leave now than win the tour and have people boo-ing him on the podium! He'll need a police escort anyway, I should think, or he'll get lynched by Basques - the idea of close physical contact with Borat look-a-likes wearing little more than a flo-green crotch swimsuit would make any naughty cyclist cry!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (26 Jul 2007)

You're right Blonde, Rabobank did not know they had a rider who had purposely evaded tests. They had suspicisions about his alibi, but he provided a plausible, if far-fetched, explanation. Only when this explanation was refuted could they, or should they, act. Which is what happened.

By the way, was anyone else cringeing at a) ITV4s Vino montage and  watching a "superhuman" effort form Boogerd in the Pyrenees?


----------



## Jeffrey Hammond-Hammond (26 Jul 2007)

I think this is great news about Rasmussen. I felt nothing yesterday seeing him surge away from Contador and Leipheimer. If he had carried on the cloud around him would have just got bigger and more ominous. He lied and Rabobank have dealt with it. Could you imagine it if we were to have another Landis, i.e. the peleton clinking their champagne glasses on the run-in to Paris on Sunday and then a few days after we discover the truth about Rasmussen.

Yes, it's a mess, but for some reason for the first time in ages and considering the circumstances I actually feel quite positive about our sport.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (26 Jul 2007)

I agree, I think this is great news it shows that the sport is no longer turning a blind eye and that doping or even the suggestion of doping will not be tolerated. 

Rabobank could have kept quiet but chose not to. Good on them.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (26 Jul 2007)

well it had to get worse before it got better. until the message hits home that you can't compete, cheat and get away with it, there will always be those that chance their arm. making the time not worth the crime is the only way forward.


----------



## Stick on a Giant (26 Jul 2007)

Velonews have said he was in Italy 'working with an as-yet un-named doctor'!
By not failing a dope test he won't have to give up a year's salary, as per the UCI charter?
And as he hasn't failed a dope test, will the TdF records still show he won yesterday's stage? and will he get the prize money?


----------



## fuzzy29 (26 Jul 2007)

This is a shame, but if it wasn't one of the cyclists I (used to) like then I would be calling for his head. Rabobank have acted in the only way possible. There are two offences here, the missed tests and lying to the team. If I told my boss I was working somewhere and was actually somewhere else, I would expect to be sacked. 

Lets just hope that Discovery don't sign him in the next few weeks!


----------



## spen666 (26 Jul 2007)

Steve Austin said:


> ...
> Not sure why they didn't sack him first off, even though he hadn't been caught with anything in his system




Perhaps your boss should sack you despite you not being caught doing anything wrong?

Perhaps the courts should jail you for life you not being caught doing anything wrong?

Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty or are you proposing a return to the lynch mob mentality


----------



## yello (26 Jul 2007)

As I said in another thread, it depends WHEN Rabobank found out. They might have sacked Rasmussen as soon as they found out he had lied.

I would have thought his results so far in the TdF will stand. He'll just be treated as a rider that has withdrawn. 

So far, I have not read anywhere that he was "chucked off" the tour (as Sky reported earlier in their headlines). I don't think he has infringed any rules of the TdF (but do correct me if I am wrong). He was sacked by his team and withdrawn.


----------



## Squaggles (26 Jul 2007)

Ras is claiming that he was in fact in Mexico and that the team have got it wrong . Surely this can easily be checked ? I assumed Rabobank had some kind of evidence rather than just Cassani saying he had seen him training in the dolomites .


----------



## Blonde (26 Jul 2007)

Surely his flight ticket details (they are kept by the company and airport for months) and/or passport can be checked, to see where he was and when.


----------



## fuzzy29 (26 Jul 2007)

It's like a lot of these scandals, the teams usually know more than they either say or are allowed to say. If he is correct, then surely he would have the proof that he was in Mexico at that time. Chances are the team gave him the opportunity to prove his innocence and he failed or the evidence against him was overwhelming. A pro team like Rabobank would not sack a star rider just because a someone said they saw him in Italy.


----------



## andy_wrx (26 Jul 2007)

There's a guy looks like Rasmussen works in our chippy...oh sorry, that's Elvis.


----------



## spen666 (26 Jul 2007)

andy_wrx said:


> There's a guy looks like Rasmussen works in our chippy...oh sorry, that's Elvis.



is that a part time job, cos he drives the number 25 bus round here


----------



## steviesch (26 Jul 2007)

i saw him in our butchers - with sage and onion up his khyber...


----------



## steviesch (26 Jul 2007)

i notice our illustrious forum has the Rabobank colours at the top of the home page - it should be shut down immediately...


----------



## Haitch (26 Jul 2007)

Good decision by Rabobank to sack Rasmussen. The day before, Rasmussen, Theo van Rooij (the Rabo manager) and a lawyer held a press conference to explain that Ras had been in Mexico and had had difficulty informing the UCI. Not knowing better, Van Rooij backed his rider even when he was lying to him! Once he found out that Ras had actually been in Italy, Van Rooij had no option but to sack him.

Bad decision by Rabobank not to pull the whole team out. They should have set an example for others, like Codifis did. The team has got nothing to win in France, so why carry on riding?

But what the F did Rasmussen do in Italy to make him so good and test negative in all tests?


----------



## Steve Austin (26 Jul 2007)

i genuinely believe Rasmussen was clean. i really do. Just because he missed tests doesn't make him a drug cheat.

i think one of the reasons he performed so well was that the flat stages were very slow. So he had energy for the climbs. we seen him climb well before so we know he can climb and as the speed on the flat stages was slower, he wasn't nacked when the hills went up. well that could be why


----------



## Two sheds (27 Jul 2007)

Well, if he successfully sues Rabobank for loss of earnings and reputation by convincing a Court that he was where he said he was and had reaonable explanations for missing four out of competion tests, we'll know you were right.


----------



## laurence (27 Jul 2007)

Steve, i agree with you... he was just stupid and arrogant. i went off him when i saw the interview on itv4 (i think) where they kept asking if he was guilty of the accusations about giving drugs to a former MTB rider and it took several goes before he said he denied the accusations... i did see a quote where he said he wouldn't confirm it, but didn't actually deny it. this all added to the pressure that kept him in the spotlight. he didn't make friends with the journalists by being so evasive and they kept snapping because they could smell blood.

oh well... it'll all come out in the wash.

L


----------



## peejay78 (28 Jul 2007)

reports suggest soler might not be clean...


----------



## Steve Austin (28 Jul 2007)

Where are these reports peejay?

I can't find anything to suggest he may have failed a test, other than some spurious threads on forums.


----------



## Joe (28 Jul 2007)

http://www.cyclingpost.com/tour/article_005202.shtml

Not much to go on but...

11am press conference, I take it that's French time. Are they behind or in front of us?


----------



## Steve Austin (28 Jul 2007)

in evolutionary times, i would suggest the french are behind us.

So nothing confirmed at all, just a report of rumour in the danish media.

Don't you just love the media!


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jul 2007)

Eurosport are carrying the same story -

http://www.cyclingpost.com/tour/article_005202.shtml


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Jul 2007)

Just a rumour in the press, these people should be made to pay heavily for the false stories a lot of them put into print!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peejay78 (28 Jul 2007)

appears to be hearsay, backed up with the impending press conference which ended up being about the infighting between ASO and UCI and anyone else with an axe grind to and nowhere to grind it.


----------



## romans (30 Jul 2007)

Earlier post thread queries why Rasmussen missed his 'appointments'. Is it coincidence he misses two tests and not three? Ullrich every years used to put on a lot of weight then 'amazingly' lose it just before his season began. Compare pictures of Rasmussen last year and this year. Listen to his words and watch his facial expressions in interviews.
Contador was also evasive in interviews - watch that space.


----------

